# Suggestions for winter battery storage



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I was just wondering what most of you do to store and maintain your batterys over the winter months? Do you store them inside ? Or do you find a place that they won't freeze. How often do you bring the charge back up ?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

best bet would be to bring them indoors and check the water levels. fill w/ distilled water only. then charge as normal. and or attach a float charger to keep it fresh. or leave it where it's at and attach a float charger . it will charge only when needed. float charger are fairly cheap $9.00. plan to get 1 for my motorcycle battery very soon . prolly from harbor freight. http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=float+charger


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

I bring them into the garage. It's heated to about 55 degrees in the winter so I don't worry about them freezing. Also top the electrolyte off and hook them up to separate float chargers, as suggested by freyedknot, after giving them a full charge with the big battery charger, and forget about them until spring. I use Harbor Freight chargers here also because I couldn't find a better price when I was looking for them a couple years back.


----------

